# Medical collage for who studied in Saudi Arabia



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi *( Assalam O Aliqum Wa Rahmat Allah Wa Barkatahu )* ^__^ #happy

*How r u everyone* *?* I hope everyone is fine and very well^.^ #yes

*Thanks* for everyone he post any useful info .. I *read *a lot of info I need it .. It's very *interesting *Forum .. *thanks *.. my *Allah *bless u ^^ #happy 

Okay I read a lot of info about *Pakistan *and *learn *there in this forum and another .. but I still don't reach what I want exactly .. coz this *[ please .. help me ..! ] #shocked
*
- *My Situation ( about me ) :: *
I'm *from *Mecca ( Makkah ) in Saudi Arabia .. and I *born *in Mecca .. and I'm *Pakistani *.. and I studied in *it* .. I finished *secondary *School in Saudi's government school . ( It's mean I finished primary school 6 years , and intermediate 3 years , and secondary 3 years ) .. and now I want to *join *to university of *medical *.. My *dad *was dead for 8 years ago .. and I *don't* have there in Pakistan people who can *help *my to give me info .. *what's the best ! *.. I didn't *visit *Pakistan except when I was child and I don't *remember *any thing ! ... okay this is the *important *info about me ,, to know* my Situation *

Note : we were studied with Arabic language all subjects .. just we have on subject is English .

- *What I need ?! :: *

I need *answers *about this questions :- 

1- What's* the Steps *to join to medical college now ( after I finished this .. after secondary certificate ) * ?! *

*** I read in internee I'll going to IBCC _Equivalence Certificate _and I'll test test of 
​
Admission ( what's this test .. I don't know ! ) , *Is it right* ?! 

*** And I heard I'll join to F.SC test for two years ( it's seams like pre-medical ) , then I request to medical collage , *Is it right* ?! 

2- What's *the best* collage of *medical *in Pakistan *?! *and how much it cost ?! and how I can *join *in it* ?! *

3- What's the *safe *( peace ) place ( city .. etc ) to live there *?! *

*** I read in Pakistan a lot of *problems *.. like Explosions , stealing , ... etc ,* Is it right* ? ( If is it right how I can avoid it ) ,, and which* place is like this* ?! ,, and which* place is not like this* ?! 

4 - I'm *confuse *to join Pakistani universities or Egyptian universities .. which is best *?!* and which is best for me *?! *why *?! #confused*

*Thanks *everyone who read and answer to me .. this questions I remember it now .. maybe I'll add others after u answer ^^" 

I *wait *u ..! My *Allah *bless u .. thanks 

your brother / AEAML 



​


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have not visited Pakistan and have little knowledge about how to speak Urdu studying in Pakistan is going to be very difficult, I believe. Some people may disagree with me but the truth is that going from a countries such as Canada,USA or Saudi Arabia back to pakistan it can be a very difficult thing. The amount of hassels that stand in your way are countless and without family support already present in Pakistan it will be difficult. If you have the option of going to an Egiptian Medical College, I would suggest taking that option up. Otherwise Pakistan is not a bad option...

If you are determined and very willing, I don't see a reason why you can not get along in pakistan but in first year, i hear, there is quite alot of fooling around done on the 1st year students by the students in 2,3,4th years. Thats my 50 cents, but the final decision is obviously up to you.

And about the questions, Yes you will have to get your marks equated by the IBCC. They have an office in most of the major cities and you just go and give the items they request, and they will be very picky, and inshallah you will get your marks equated. Afterwards, you will need to take the UHS Entrance Test, which happens in the last week of September, and will need to pass it in order to get accepted into all public, and i think private, medical schools in Punjab. 

Due to the equalization, you will most likely have to get accepted as either a Foreign student or an Overseas Pakistani. Expect to pay around $10,000 USD per annum, varying from university to university.


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

> If you have not visited Pakistan and have little knowledge about how to speak Urdu studying in Pakistan is going to be very difficult, I believe. Some people may disagree with me but the truth is that going from a countries such as Canada,USA or Saudi Arabia back to Pakistan it can be a very difficult thing. The amount of hassles that stand in your way are countless and without family support already present in Pakistan it will be difficult. If you have the option of going to an Egyptian Medical College, I would suggest taking that option up. Otherwise Pakistan is not a bad option...


aha .. I understand very clearly what u said .. thanks bro .. 
some of things is difficult .. and it's no problem with me .. I'll try to choose the best for me .. and I'll be patient insha'Allah ^^ 
and what I need ? is info about Pakistan and how I deal with it .

Egyptian Medical College : it's great .. but it's somehow is expensive and u know if u aren't from a country .. they don't Introduce u for many things ( this what i fear ! ) .. but I'll see the system between them , and I'll choose then ^.^ 



> If you are determined and very willing, I don't see a reason why you can not get along in Pakistan but in first year, i hear, there is quite a lot of fooling around done on the 1st year students by the students in 2,3,4th years. Thats my 50 cents, but the final decision is obviously up to you.


 i hear, there is quite a lot of fooling around done on the 1st year students by the students in 2,3,4th years. Thats my 50 cents >> I don't understand this good .. can u explain it ^^" ? 

maybe u mean u can pay and successful or like this ?! 
 


> And about the questions, Yes you will have to get your marks equated by the IBCC. They have an office in most of the major cities and you just go and give the items they request, and they will be very picky, and inshallah you will get your marks equated. Afterwards, you will need to take the UHS Entrance Test, which happens in the last week of September, and will need to pass it in order to get accepted into all public, and i think private, medical schools in Punjab.


okay .. that's nice .. My Allah help us . 
the UHS Entrance Test > what's this ?! can u explain this test ?! what's the subjects ?! ^^" 




> Due to the equalization, you will most likely have to get accepted as either a Foreign student or an Overseas Pakistani. Expect to pay around $10,000 USD per annum, varying from university to university.


good .. but do u know what's the best university there of medical ?! and how much it cost ?! 

I hear .. it's AKA KHAN is the best .. do u know how much it's cost ?! 

thanks brother for ur help .. My Allah bless u .. thanks ^^" 

your bother / AEAML


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aga Khan acceptance has been closed and I believe it costs around $20,000 but as I said, they already had their deadline to apply. 

The UHS Entrance Test is a test with approximatly 200 multiple choice I believe, just go to the UHS website and it will tell you. The courses it covers is Biology, Physics, Chemistry and English.

For the first year students thing i meant like initiation, if you know what I mean. For one of my cousins, he told me the 2,3,4 year students made him take a big rock from half way to one of the posts of a soccer field without using his hands or legs. It's just some small thing they do to embarrass you sort of thing


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

the fees is $8000-$15000 per year for a foregin students. you must E-mail in each college to get fees info. For government colleges you must check in HEC web. Good luck Allah may help you.


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> the fees is $8000-$15000 per year for a foregin students. you must E-mail in each college to get fees info. For government colleges you must check in HEC web. Good luck Allah may help you.


welcome my bro .. It's pleasure to see here ^.^ 

aha .. okay thanks for ur info and I will do insha'allah as u said .. thanks bro ^^

* and If u can answer this question I'll be happy :*

This test ( The UHS Entrance Test )  just for universities in punjab ?! ... I thinks this . 

Okay I heard the medical in punjab is so rough and difficult and it's not as Karachi or Islamabad .. they said the stronger medical in Karachi , is it right bro ?! ^^" ( this info I read from sites and froum ^.^" 

What's the 5 top collage of medical do u think ?! ( this link I like it here ) 

thanks 

ur bro / AEAML


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone listen before you choose any college must ask few questions to your self. 
1. where this college is? IS its close to my home in pakistan? where i will go when any kid of situation come up? 
2. Is this college will be easily recognize by the authority( the country you are living in)? how many foregins are in this college? (you must have to ask These questions to your self if have plan to come back). 
3.is this college will take me? (look at the your transcript and then the college require GPA or avrage and courses physics or math) 
Note: If these questions are not the problem for you, so every college is the best then the others. Its all depends on you. Every college have smart and the dom students make friendship with those who will take you one step forward thats all. 
Good luck Allah may help you All to choose a best college and Allah may give asmart students to all pakistani colleges in this and every year.:happy: #happy



AEAML said:


> welcome my bro .. It's pleasure to see here ^.^
> 
> aha .. okay thanks for ur info and I will do insha'allah as u said .. thanks bro ^^
> 
> ...


As far as i know the UHS entrancce test is for only punjab government colleges. 
I don't want to give you wrong information so i think i am not the best person to ask this question but i know few medstudetz members i think they are good in it. Ask Rizwan, Rehan, Hammad Ather, tarick, and others who are in pakistan or have study in pakistan medical colleges. 

Please if some one could rate colleges for him so please don't take long to give him so. Thank you Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi *( Assalam O Aliqum Wa Rahmat Allah Wa Barkatahu )* ^__^* Dr*. hammad khan . 
It's pleasure to see u again here .. My Allah bless u ^^ 

I read ur post .. and I have some of it I don't understand clearly .. sorry .. but I have ask what does it mean ^^" .. sorry if I'm disturb u ^_^" 
 vbmenu_register("postmenu_19351", true); 



> Everyone listen before you choose any college must ask few questions to your self.


Okay .. that's .. great .. thanks for this method It's will help me insha'allh ^^ 



> 1. where this college is? IS its close to my home in Pakistan? where i will go when any kid of situation come up?


Good question .. the red question " where I will go when any kid of situation come up? " I don't get it .. sorry but can u explain it ^^" 




> 2. Is this college will be easily recognize by the authority ( the country you are living in) ? how many foreigns are in this college? ( you must have to ask These questions to your self if have plan to come back ).


nice question .. u mean about " living in " the country u will work in or continue ur studying in it .. I think so ^^ 

sorry but can explain why I'll ask myself " how many foreigns in the college ?! " why ?! 




> 3-Is this college will take me? ( look at the your transcript and then the college require GPA or average and courses physics or math)


it's good question .. thanks ^.^ 



> Note: If these questions are not the problem for you, so every college is the best then the others. Its all depends on you. Every college have smart and the dom students make friendship with those who will take you one step forward thats all.
> Good luck Allah may help you All to choose a best college and Allah may give a smart students to all Pakistani colleges in this and every year.:happy: #happy



thanks for this question .. it's help me a lot my bro .. thanks .
Good luck to u also .. thanks . My allah bless u ^.^ 

ur bro / AEAML 



hammad khan said:


> As far as i know the UHS entrancce test is for only punjab government colleges.
> I don't want to give you wrong information so i think i am not the best person to ask this question but i know few medstudetz members i think they are good in it. Ask Rizwan, Rehan, Hammad Ather, tarick, and others who are in pakistan or have study in pakistan medical colleges.
> 
> Please if some one could rate colleges for him so please don't take long to give him so. Thank you Allah may help you.:happy:


I'll ask them insha'allah soon ^^ .. but I think when I asked one of my friend in MSN he studying in Isra college .. he also said to me " u have to take this test " If u want to join in go government colleges . 

yeah .. that's right .. If some one have any info it's can help me .. just write it here ^^ 

thanks a lot my bro for ur help .. It's very kind from u ( JazakAllah kern ) .. Insha'allh .. and this what I supplicate to allah .. and if it's good for me my allah will give me the luck in this subject . My Allah bless u my Brother .. thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

If a person wants to study in Punjab(whether private or government) has to pass the UHS test with a minimum of 40% marks. 
For the UHS entry test you need to get your IBCC certificate as soon as possible.
Therefore if a person wants to study in Punjab, he/she has to gett he IBCC certificate as soon as possible. Just my two cents...


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

AEAML said:


> Hi *( Assalam O Aliqum Wa Rahmat Allah Wa Barkatahu )* ^__^* Dr*. hammad khan .
> It's pleasure to see u again here .. My Allah bless u ^^
> 
> I read ur post .. and I have some of it I don't understand clearly .. sorry .. but I have ask what does it mean ^^" .. sorry if I'm disturb u ^_^"
> ...


My name is only hammad khan, Dr is not yet but InshaAllah it will be hopefully. 
Where I will go when any kid of situation come up?
So sorry it’s my bad I misspelled the *kind*
Where I will go to if any bad situation occurs?


----------

